# Bugs Up Close



## sojourn (Mar 21, 2010)

Although my lens has its limitations compared to a true macro...it doesn't stop me from getting close to bugs to photograph.

1. This wasp-mimic fly sports 'don't touch me' colors but has no stinger.







2. The focus on this Carpenter bee is not great, but it shows how this robber pierces this wild pea flower to get to the nectar, damaging the flower and circumventing the pollination cycle:







3. Once again, the focus isn't the greatest, but it shows a parasitical fly listening for leafcutter bee larvae in my wall. I watched it find a nest and lay eggs in the leaf filled hole:






4. This big housefly was very tame and sat nicely to get this picture. Look at the sticky pads on his feet!


----------



## cnutco (Mar 21, 2010)

I have enjoyed the last shot of the fly! STICKY...


----------



## djmoonlight (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the bugs color.. it's so nice


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 24, 2010)

I like #1 and #4 best. what lens were you using for these shots?


----------



## sojourn (Mar 25, 2010)

Aloicious said:


> I like #1 and #4 best. what lens were you using for these shots?


 
The only lens I have...a Sigma 18-200mm, all I can afford, right now. 

None of these were taken with a tripod, either...just hold my breath and shoot!


----------



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)

Excellent work, sojourn.  In addition to the images, the bit of biological information attached makes them even more interesting.  #2 particularly is fascinating.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourn said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > I like #1 and #4 best. what lens were you using for these shots?
> ...


 



Sojourn
You have shown us with your different photo trips, that you may not need another lens. Very nice shots, a great capture of the house fly!!!


----------



## sojourn (Mar 25, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> > Aloicious said:
> ...


 
pbelarge, thank you for your kind words, they encourage me! My lens does quite well for many instances. 

Today, I had a well known California birding expert come to my home to view a rather rare bird in my yard, and he had a Canon 300mm fixed lens. Wow, what a nice piece of glass!

What I see how lenses dedicated to their task, like macros and telephotos, take such crisp and extreme images, I get a bit envious that I don't have the means at the time to invest in them...but you are right, my modest lens suits my needs very well!

It can take this picture:







And, without changing my lens, a half hour later, take this:


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 26, 2010)

sojourn said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > I like #1 and #4 best. what lens were you using for these shots?
> ...


 
they came out excellent, especially without a tripod. all I have is a 18-200 as well. its quite a versatle lens.


----------



## dearEvan (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm diggin' fly #3. The composition of the shot is really cool.

It seems like there's not much to it 'til you pause and take it in for a minute. There's a whole lot of subtle contrast, there. The fly is framed perfectly.


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 29, 2010)

#1 is a great shot=)


----------

